

Introducing Add-on Collections (FireFox) - bdfh42
http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2009/06/10/introducing-add-on-collections/

======
DannoHung
This is nice simply from the perspective of getting a new install up and
running. And the add-on collector plugin makes keeping your plugins in sync
simple too.

------
pasbesoin
FEBE and the related CLEO extensions have provided the ability to (locally)
back up and transfer extensions, as well as other profile information, for
some time.

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2109>

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2942>

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6152>

